# Bunk Bed Age Limit?



## LDSmomma

Heard a rumor today that it's illegal to have bunk beds in your child's room if they're under age six. Is this true, or a myth? I checked the CPSC website, and it doesn't say anything about it, only discusses design of beds and the risk of entrapment, and the requirements of the guard rails.

Thanks!


----------



## 34me

Well I've never been carded to buy them and we've had them off and on since my youngest were 2 and 4. How on earth would they ever be able to keep track?


----------



## bobandjess99

it's not illegal, it's a recommendation. Bunk beds are not considered safe for kids under 6.


----------



## DahliaRW

Correction. Kids under six are advised to not sleep on the top bunk. There is no added danger of a younger child having bunk beds in their room in general (or warning against it). Of course, the problem is if they climb up and fall off. Even my 22 month old can get up and down most bunk beds safely, so I think if you teach your kids or pull the ladder away during the day it's really not a huge issue.


----------



## LDSmomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobandjess99*
> 
> it's not illegal, it's a recommendation. Bunk beds are not considered safe for kids under 6.


Considered safe by whom? Did some organization make an official recommendation?


----------



## MacKinnon

You know, I don't know who made that recommendation originally, but I've heard it cited many times before. I've been wondering the same thing, as we've considered bunks for my 7 and 4 yo's. BUT, in our state it's technically against the rules to have opposite sex children over the age of 5 sharing a room, so, there's that...


----------



## mom2reenie

We have the loft/bunkbed from Ikea. It says on the top part not to let anyone under age 6 sleep on the top bunk.

We do have our 3 year old on the top. The way the bunkbed is set up, the only way he could fall off was he if climbed over the sides. The mattress doesn't slide so he can't get wedged between the bed and the sides.

I think it's a general recommendation. I wouldn't put our younger DS up there at 3 because he's more of a dare devil.


----------



## beebalmmama

I've never heard that before. Ds has been in his bunk bed since last year when he turned 5 yrs. It's not been a problem but it is a style that has a rail on the edge.


----------



## LDSmomma

Whoa. I have not heard of that opposite-gender law before. How can I find out if our state has such a law?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacKinnon*
> 
> You know, I don't know who made that recommendation originally, but I've heard it cited many times before. I've been wondering the same thing, as we've considered bunks for my 7 and 4 yo's. BUT, in our state it's technically against the rules to have opposite sex children over the age of 5 sharing a room, so, there's that...


----------



## Heavenly

I do not think there is a law about same-sex children sharing a room, at least not in Canada anyways. Really - how are they going to monitor that? Talk about letting Big Brother into the bedroom! My older two (boy/girl) shared a room until they were 5 & 7 and I don't see a problem with that. They are brother and sister! What do people think is going to happen? I think that rule would apply with foster children, now with biological children.

As for the bunk beds - our older started sharing them at 2.5 and 4.5 years with the 4.5 year old in the top bunk. We were having another baby, what are you going to do. The youngest started sharing the bunk beds with her sister (to give our son his own room) when she was 22 months and older sister was 5. Again not a problem.


----------

